# Diminishing breast tenderness on day 12/13 IVF 2WW



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,

I'm on my 2nd attempt at IVF; the first was unsuccessful.  I noticed on the first IVF cycle that my breasts became noticably less tender around day 12/13 post EC, which I took as confirmation that AF was on it's way.  I had already experienced transient pre-menustrual sypmtoms on and off since day 9/10 post EC.

I can feel that the same thing is happening on this cycle (very upsetting - trying to accept that this cycle has failed too). 

Would the diminishing breast tenderness be due to the fact that my body has stopped producing progesterone (i.e. not PG), and now any remaining tenderness (very mild) is purely down to the cyclogest/AF?

I test on Friday, so trying to prepare myself for neg result.

Many thanks
Georgiepie


----------



## mandao (May 20, 2005)

Hi Georgie,

It is possible that the changes mean a negative result, however it could be quite the opposite too! I know this won't clear up your feelings at all but the symptoms for pregnancy are very similar to those for AF. 

In my 1st preg. I thought it had failed again as I had period-like cramps only to get the bfp we so wanted, the cramps had been "bedding-in" pains. Sore boobs can come and go and everyone will tell you no 2 people's or pregnancies are exactly the same!

Sorry, I don't think anyone will be able to give you a definite answer as it's all so personal to the individual.

But big hugs to you hun and hoping for the best - you'll get your answer in a few days.
Amanda xx


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

Thank you so much for responding.

When you've had a + result, it's really hard not to compare the symptoms with all subsequent attempts, and likewise with failed attempts. 

I know I shouldn't have, but I decided to break the rules and buy a PG test.  It's 2 days early, but I thought it would help me deal with Friday's official test.  As expected, the test was negative, so at least I know what to expect on Friday.  I'm feeling empty right now, but determined to try again.

DH has been brilliant; very supportive and understanding, which is just what us girls need at a time like this.  I also decided to take a day off sick, as I was in no fit state to go into the office (I look rather like a frog after all the crying I've done - not pretty!)

Thanks again for your supportive message - it really has helped.
Georgie


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

sending you big


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Safarigirl,

Thanks for the hugs!!!!  Much needed today.

I miscarried in January 05, and if I hadn't, we'd be holding our baby by now, so it's particularly painful this cycle.  I felt so positive about this cycle too! I always bounce back though - I'm not giving up!!

Thanks again.
Georgie


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

aaaaawwwww .... sending you even more hugs ... i know just how you feel I miscarried too in Jan 05 and thought this would be our month .... so so so sorry ..... but what a wonderful positive energy you have - i hope the universe is listening!!!!
big warm hugs to you ... and some of those bubbles as well whatever it means


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Georgie Pie

My heart goes out to you. I am due to attend my clinic for a BT on Friday as well. This was our first ICSI. I was so sure I had good signs, I had period like pains from near the beggining which I read was a good sign, I have a mettalic taste as well but since last night I have had building cramps which are so similiar to my period pains, my stomach is bloated and I have a taste for sweet things which I always get around period time. My dh picked me up from work tonight and I just burst into tears.

I am sorry if you have a negative result alth its not over till the lady in red turns up, I am expecting an overnight visit.

Take care and big hugs 
Tibevora


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Tibevora,

I know exactly how you feel....... there is such an enormous emotional commitment with ICSI/IVF treatments and you have to wait so long for the next actual ET too.....  It's not like you can do it every month (unless you are lucky enough to have frozen embryos).

(When I conceived in Dec with natural IUI, I was also convinced AF was on it's way (spotting, cramps, moody, metallic taste etc..). I tested 2/3 days early and got negative result, then tested on the proper date and got a faint positive. The only noticable difference was that I felt extremely tired. Unfortunately I miscarried wk 6/7.)

The way I look at it, once I know I'm not PG, then I look forward to AF starting properly, so that at least I can start focussing on gearing up for the next attempt.  It's kept me going throughout the failed attempts.

Be good to yourself, and I'm wishing you have a + result on Friday.
Take care
Georgie


----------

